# Free Book Finds (December 2012) - Please, No Self Promotion!



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your free* book finds here.

Click here for the November 2012 thread.

This thread is for members to post your Free book finds, no self-promotion please. And please do not link through other sites: use KindleBoards affiliate links (link-maker above) or generic Amazon links. 

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. And you may list your temporarily free books in our Links to Free Books thread. Thanks!

Tip: typing in the title in addition to including the cover helps when doing searches!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps members who use the "new post" indicator or who have subscribed to the thread. Thanks for your cooperation!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators

**buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!
**international members: these books are free in the US, but may not be free in your country. Again, be sure to look before you click*


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

*SWEET SURRENDER* - Cheryl Holt

*As always, please check price before buying!*


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Free today:
The Frog Prince

Romantic
Comedy​


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Craft Book


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Here's one for today:


----------



## nigel p bird (Feb 4, 2011)

The Long Midnight Of Barney Thomson is free today http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0060CIX6U/ref=as_li_tf_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=blasheat0ba-21&linkCode=as2&camp=1634&creative=6738&creativeASIN=B0060CIX6U and, as it's published by Blasted Heath you have the stamp of approval.

It coincides with the day the anouncement came that Robert Carlyle is going to direct the movie of said book http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/entertainment/movies/movie-news/robert-carlyle-to-go-behind-the-camera-1470207 .

Now that's amazing!


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Free today:

Out of Time

time travel
romance​


----------



## Psyche27 (Oct 13, 2012)

I downloaded, read and reviewed this http://www.amazon.com/Dangerous-Voices-ebook/dp/B00A6ES85E It is currently number one on the short stories list for free books.

I've just started reading this one Hope's Betrayal, http://www.amazon.com/Hopes-Betrayal-Huntley-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B0084ND8ZY it is a historical romance and it's really great.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I read Out of Time awhile back and enjoyed it very much.  (click on the author and her other book is free, as well)


----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Tales-from-the-Crib-ebook/dp/B0097SNQSY/ref=la_B001IQZG0Y_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1355346108&sr=1-3








http://www.amazon.com/Brownie-Points-ebook/dp/B00AE9SQXK/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1355346137&sr=1-1-fkmr1


----------



## Dani Kay (Jan 21, 2011)

Must Love Dogs by Claire Cook is currently free!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Free today: 

No idea if it's any good; saw it on a different site and decided I was willing to give it a try. . . . .


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Since we haven't had any new entries for a couple of days ...


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

For those of you who like Highlanders (and who doesn't) - here is a trilogy from Amazon - *FREE!!*

*As always, PLEASE CHECK PRICING BEFORE CLICKING!*

1. Unspoken
2. Unwilling
3. Unwanted

ALL THREE BOOKS IN ONE COLLECTION!!!!


----------



## Mandykins (Sep 24, 2012)

I was so excited to open up my email from Bookbub today and the first book listed was Dollhouse (The Dollhouse Trilogy), I really enjoyed this book when I read it last week and am currently reading book number 2!


----------



## Lisa Lim (Mar 16, 2011)

Ooh La La! Fun French for kids. A cute book for kids who like to learn new languages. I picked this up for my munchkins who love spewing Sacre bleu!


----------



## LAstoryweaver (Feb 10, 2009)

A free novelette


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sci Fi thriller
Turing Evolved


I haven't read this, but 279 reviews, 263 of them four stars and above for average 4.6 star review. Free today, at least.

And this one: 
Trouble in Mudbug


226 of 258 reviews are four stars and above. 321 pages.
Betsy


----------



## Patrick C. Greene (Dec 26, 2012)

One of my fav authors is having a big sale today. ALL FREE  _Shiva Apparatus_ and _Under the Scotch Broom_ are two of my fav spec-fic short stories. _Scarlett Letters Tale of a Vampire Mailman_ is a novel and hilarious! I've heard great things about short stories _Dust_ and _The Good Girls_. _Good Girls_ is high on my to-read list. It is apparently quite twisted and has gotten such good feedback that she is expanding into a novel.Have Fun! I picked up The Stargazers today - just realized I didn't have it in my library! It is also a novel.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The January 2013 Free Book Finds thread can be found here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,137949.0.html

Betsy


----------

